# coffee_forums: We're loving this #coffee #tamper from @EspressoProduct http://twitpi



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: We're loving this #coffee #tamper from @EspressoProduct http://twitpic.com/3k85on Review & chance to #win coming soon on Coffee Forums UK

More...


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I absolutely love this. For those who do not win there be an opportunity to purchase, period!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Sandy

Certainly should be an opportunity to purchase early in the New Year

The handles come in Black and Red

I'll need a few more days to see if I can negotiate a reduced rate for Coffee Forums UK members

Bases available in 53mm and 58mm sizes


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll keep watching this thread for further updates, thanks Glenn


----------

